# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Руководящему Совету Российского общества сознания Кришны >  Ложь бывших кришнаитов

## Враджендра Кумар дас

Ложь бывших кришнаитов, или как придать известным фактам подвижный смысл

Комитет образования при Национальном Совете Российского общества сознания Кришны представляет: 

Эта статья написана в ответ на просьбу, высказанную на форуме «Кришна.ру»: _«Наткнулся в сети на серьезную критику философии Гаудия-вайшнавизма; на сегодняшний день уже более 19 частей (называется „Ложь кришнаитов“), от имени таттвавади. Хотелось бы узнать, есть ли квалифицированные преданные (с хорошим знанием санскрита и трудов ачарьев), которые способны разбить эти аргументы?»_ 

Имеется в виду блог некоего Карла фон Бергштрайссера, называющего себя _таттвавади,_ последователем Мадхвачарьи. 

Вот список только некоторых нападок Карла на Гаудия-сампрадаю, ИСККОН и Шрилу Прабхупаду:

Шри Кришна не является изначальной Абсолютной Истиной;Шримати Радхарани – фигура, придуманная бенгальскими вайшнавами, о которой ничего не говорится в ведических писаниях;Все _ачарьи_ Гаудия-сампрадаи, начиная с Чайтаньи Махапрабху, являются _майявади;_Шрила Рупа Госвами, Шрила Санатана Госвами, Шрила Джива Госвами и другие _ачарьи_ плохо разбирались в философии, много всего выдумали, занимались подлогами и постоянно противоречили друг другу в своих книгах;«Брахма-самхита» является подделкой, написанной Шрилой Дживой Госвами;Шрила Прабхупада посредственно знал санскрит и труды _ачарьев_ Гаудия-сампрадаи, поэтому его перевод «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам» неграмотен и философски несостоятелен;_Маха-мантра_ Харе Кришна не авторитетна и никем не признана.
Мы лично не знакомы с Карлом, но знаем нескольких людей из его «группы поддержки». Это бывшие кришнаиты, люди, практиковавшие какое-то время Гаудия-вайшнавизм в рамках ИСККОН, затем перешедшие в один из Гаудия-матхов, а впоследствии со скандалом ушедшие и оттуда. Теперь они оскорбляют Гаудия-вайшнавов, для удобства назвав себя последователями Мадхвачарьи.

Большинство их аргументов в том или ином виде уже высказывались разными людьми, которые пытались на просторах Интернета поставить под сомнение авторитетность Гаудия-сампрадаи. Самое существенное добавление к этим дебатам со стороны Бергштрайссера и компании – это неслыханная даже с мирской точки зрения беспардонность, элементарная невоспитанность и развязность. В соответствии с принципами ведической культуры, философские дебаты в таком тоне не ведутся и к пониманию истины никогда не приводят. Одного этого обстоятельства было бы вполне достаточно для того, чтобы не вступать с этими господами в полемику. 

Но, учитывая то, что обильное цитирование _шастр_, безапелляционные суждения о _санатана-дхарме_ и Ведах и, главное, ссылки на авторитет великого Мадхвачарьи в статьях наших оппонентов смутили умы некоторых вайшнавов, мы решили разобрать некоторые из их аргументов, чтобы дезавуировать их подход, который они пытаются выдать за единственное верное понимание Вед. 

Мы разделили ответ на две части. В этой статье («Ложь бывших кришнаитов») мы приведем примеры, показывающие отсутствие квалификации и беспринципность г-на Бергштрайссера и его друзей и объясняющие, почему мы настаиваем на том, что с этими людьми диалог невозможен. Вторая статья, а вернее, серия статей («Гаудия-сампрадая и _мадхва-сиддханта_»), подробно осветит вопросы, касающиеся сходства и различия двух философских школ _веданты_ – школы _двайта-вады_ Шри Мадхвачарьи и школы _ачинтья-бхеда-абхеды_ Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. 

Если вам повезло и вы еще не читали Бергштрайссера и его друзей – спокойно пропускайте эту нашу первую статью и дождитесь продолжения. А если вас все же затронула эта волна клеветы, пожалуйста, начните со статьи «Прививка против лжи» (http://bvgm.ru/forum/index.php?topic=67.0), в ней затрагиваются несколько важных принципов, на которые мы будем опираться в дальнейшем разборе.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

*СПОРИТЬ ИЛИ НЕ СПОРИТЬ?*

Еще в средневековой Индии (не говоря уже о ведических временах) культура философских дебатов держалась на очень большой высоте. Философские дебаты на санскрите называют _шастрартха –_ «то, что приводит к постижению смысла _шастры_».Но философские дебаты имеют смысл только тогда, когда ведутся по правилам._ По определению_, только те дебаты, которые ведутся по строгим правилам, могут относиться к категории _вады,_ то есть приводить к постижению истины. Именно поэтому Кришна называет эту категорию дебатов одной из Своих _вибхути_ в 10 главе «Бхагавад-гиты». Две других категории спора – _джалпа_ и _витанда –_ заведомо бессмысленны, потому что к постижению истины не приводят, основаны на обмане, питают гордыню и самомнение, поэтому любой разумный человек их должен избегать. 

В «Ньяя-сутре» (1.2.1) Гаутамы дается определение _вады:_
pramANa tarka sAdhanopAlambha siddhAntAviruddhaaH pa~ncAvayavopapannaaH pakSha pratipakSha parigraho vAdaaH (NyAya sUtras 1.2.1).

«_Вада_ – это такая форма спора, когда один из спорящих выдвигает тезис _(пакша)_ и опровергает противоположное мнение _(пратипакша),_ подтверждая свой тезис с помощью пятичленного силлогизма (логического построения) и общепринятыми _праманами_ (источниками верного знания) и точно так же опровергая мнение оппонента».

«Ньяя-манджари», трактат по логике Джаянты Бхатты, объясняет этот же термин с несколько другой точки зрения: 
vAdam ca nirR^itaya-phalarthibhir eva sisya-sabrahmacari-gurubhih saha vIta-ragaih, na khyAti-lAbha-rabhasa-prativardhamana-spardhAnubandha-vidhurAtmabhir arabheta. 
(Nyaya-manjarI).

«_Вада_ – это плодотворное обсуждение_ гуру_ и ученика, свободных от привязанностей. Это тип обсуждения, в который вступают между собой мудрые люди, не движимые желанием доказать свое превосходство, не желающие [в результате этого обсуждения] увеличить свою славу, получить какую-то выгоду или умножить свое влияние. Единственная цель такого обсуждения – установить истину». 

Чарака в «Вимана-стхане» пишет, что обсуждения такого рода усиливают жажду познания, проясняют понимание человека, развивают в нем красноречие, устраняют сомнения, возникшие до этого, и усиливают убежденность. Он также говорит, что дебаты только тогда могут приводить к результату, если суждение по ним выносит знающий судья, чье мнение должно безоговорочно приниматься (Чарака-самхита, Вимана-стхана, 8.25).

Из этих определений _вады_ вытекают правила, которым традиционно следовали люди, вступающие в философские дебаты, и соблюдение которых делает обсуждение философии плодотворным.В самом начале спорящие должны представиться и сказать, тезисы какой именно философской школы они будут отстаивать. Это предварительное условие. При этом спорящие _(вади_ и _пративади)_ должны назвать свое имя и имя своего _гуру,_ от чьего имени будут говорить и чье мнение будут отстаивать.Затем они должны установить, какие _праманы,_ источники верного знания, признаются обоими, и строго ограничивать свои доводы признанными _праманами_. Обе стороны должны следовать правилам логики и герменевтики (правилам установления подлинного смысла текста). Эти правила описаны в трудах по _ньяе_ и _пурва-мимамсе_ («Тарка-санграха», «Ньяя-сиддханта-муктавали», «Ньяя-манджари», «Артха-санграха» и «Мимамса-ньяя-пракаша»). Нарушение этих правил, проявляющееся в виде использования запрещенных в настоящих философских дебатах приемах, таких как _чхала, джати_ и _ниграха-стхана,_ дисквалифицирует спорящего.Обе стороны должны изложить свою позицию квалифицированному судье _(парикшаке,_ или _мадхьямавастхе),_ который способен понять каждую из спорящих сторон и вынести беспристрастное суждение. Этот судья должен приниматься обеими сторонами.
Нетрудно показать, что практически ни одному из этих правил так называемые _таттвавади_ не следуют, и, поэтому, любой спор с ними будет заведомо бессмысленным и не приведет к установлению истины. Нас такие споры не интересуют, потому что единственная цель, которую можно достичь участием в таких дебатах, – это доказать свое превосходство над оппонентом. Наши так называемые оппоненты своих целей даже и не скрывают. Практически в каждом их слове чувствуется глубокая психологическая уязвимость, заставляющая их навязчиво доказывать свое превосходство над другими. 

«Према-виласа» (гл. 19) повествует о некоем _пандите_ по имени Рупачандра, который пришел во Вриндаван и вызвал на диспут Рупу и Санатану Госвами. Госвами поинтересовались: «А в чем цель этого диспута?» Рупачандра ответил: «Мне интересно, кто из нас выйдет победителем». «Тогда в нем нет необходимости – мы признаём поражение», – ответили Госвами. О том же самом пишет Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур в «Шри-Чайтанья-шикшамрите»: «Степень пристрастия человека к бессмысленным спорам обратно пропорциональна степени его заинтересованности в поисках Бога».

Однако мы все же решили проанализировать аргументы Бергштрайссера и компании, взяв за основу эти четыре принципа ведения спора, чтобы показать, как с их помощью можно яснее понять истинную ценность аргументов человека, пытающегося вовлечь нас в спор. Пользуясь этими правилами, также можно понять, стоит ли вообще прислушиваться к мнению данного человека или лучше пропустить его мимо ушей. 

Итак, к мнению какого-то человека следует прислушиваться, если:Он представляет какую-то авторитетную школу, имеет учителя и следует высоким принципам данной школы в своих поступках и высказываниях. Опирается в своих изречениях на признанные источники верного знания, и, прежде всего, на _шабда-праману_ – слова священных писаний и высказывания безупречных людей _(апта-пуруш)._Способен логически безупречно выстроить свое доказательство и знает, каким образом следует понимать смысл сложных священных текстов.Не пытается своими аргументами заслужить дешевое одобрение невежественной публики или извлечь из этого какую-то выгоду, а выносит свое суждение на суд сведущих людей, чье мнение заведомо готов принять.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

*КТО ОНИ И ОТ ЧЬЕГО ИМЕНИ ГОВОРЯТ?* 

Итак, первое правило участия в _шастрартхе,_ философских дебатах, требует, чтобы человек представился и объяснил, от чьего имени он будет говорить, подтверждая тем самым свои полномочия и свою базовую квалификацию для участия в дебатах. Реальная принадлежность к какой-то духовной школе и авторитетной цепи ученической преемственности должна гарантировать то, что человек действительно понимает учение Вед и – главное – следует ему на практике, то есть обладает минимально необходимыми для участия в споре качествами – честностью, смирением, добросовестностью, приверженностью к истине и т.д.

Человек, называющий себя Карлом фон Бергштрайссером, предпочитает оставаться в тени, не раскрывая подробностей своей материальной и духовной жизни. При этом он старательно создает впечатление, что является представителем великой школы – Мадхва-сампрадаи и говорит от ее имени. Его друзья и соратники и подавно скрываются под интернетовскими никами «виласату», «прагьята» и проч. На самом деле никакого права выступать от имени Мадхва-сампрадаи у наших интернет-призраков не было и нет. Это *первая и самая главная ложь* наших оппонентов – попытка выдать себя за тех, кем они не являются, и тем самым придать вес своим сомнительным аргументам. Подлинные _ачарьи_ – люди, которым доверено представлять философию Мадхва-сампрадаи и говорить от ее имени, – мнения своих российских «последователей» не разделяют.

Приведем отрывок из недавнего выступления Шри Вишвеши Тиртхи, главы Педжавар-матха в Удупи, самого уважаемого из ныне здравствующих _ачарьев_ Мадхва-сампрадаи. На программе 27 октября 2014 г., посвященной Шриле Прабхупаде, он сказал:

_«Я испытываю глубочайшее почтение к Прабхупаде и очень горжусь им! […] Послание Шри Мадхвачарьи и Шри Чайтаньи было распространено по всему миру. Это вклад Шрилы Прабхупады. Сегодня, в этот особый день ухода Шрилы Прабхупады, мы должны слушать об этом и попытаться разнести это послание по всему миру. Как мы почитаем Шри Мадхвачарью, так же мы почитаем и Шри Чайтанью. Мы собираемся пышно отпраздновать явление Господа Чайтаньи в этом году. Я пользуюсь случаем, чтобы пригласить всех вас на это празднование»._

(Полностью это выступление вы можете посмотреть по ссылке: http://youtu.be/gZrTOQPYThE)

Можно предположить, что Шри Вишвеша Тиртха Свами, будучи человеком пожилым и едва ли дружащим с Интернетом, просто не осведомлен о «вскрытых» нашими оппонентами вопиющих фактах отклонения Гаудия-сампрадаи от пути Вед и чистой _бхакти?_ Может быть, он просто не знает о том, что Шри Чайтанья был, как пишет Бергштрайссер, «_санньяси-майявадином»,_ который _«какого-либо обоснованного учения не сформировал и не представил»,_ да еще и был _«ярым сторонником адваитина Шридхара Свами»?_ Может быть, он не знает, что Чайтанья-сампрадая проповедует _«средневековую версию псевдо-бхакти»?_ 

Аргумент этот не выдерживает никакой критики. Если бы Шри Вишвеша Тиртха не знал, кто такой Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху и какую философию Он проповедовал, он бы не стал отмечать день Его явления в одном из главных отделений Мадхва-сампрадаи, да еще в то время, когда сам Педжавар Свамиджи будет на _парьяе,_ то есть фактически будет возглавлять _сампрадаю_. 

Хорошо, может быть, Педжавар Свами не знает, что Шрила Прабхупада не следует Шри Чайтанье и пропагандирует _«огромное количество неверных, вредных толкований и просто выдуманных идей_»_?_ Тоже не проходит. В другом своем выступлении Шри Вишвеша Тиртха поставил подвиг Шрилы Прабхупады, распространившего _бхакти_ по всему миру, даже выше, чем подвиг великого мудреца древности Бхагиратхи:_ «Мудрец Бхагиратха всего лишь низвел божественную Гангу с небес на землю Индии, но Свами Прабхупада низвел поток Бхакти-Ганги и затопил ею весь мир!»_ (Полный текст выступления: http://gosai.com/udupi-matha/pejavara-swami-lecture) 

Тогда, может быть, это просто частное мнение главы одного из _матхов,_ которое больше никто не разделяет? Нет, такого же мнения придерживается большинство _ачарьев_ основных _матхов_ Мадхва-сампрадаи. Несколько лет назад, когда предшественники Бергштрайссера стали активно распространять похожую англоязычную статью, которая содержала критику Шрилы Прабхупады и ИСККОН с позиции якобы последователей Мадхвачарьи (именно из нее Карл взял большинство «своих» аргументов), главы пяти из восьми _матхов_ четко обозначили свою позицию и возмутились этим нападкам. Вот отрывки из их писем (полную версию вы можете посмотреть на сайте http://gosai.com/letters/udupi-asta-matha):

_«Шри Чайтанья-сампрадая является ветвью философии Мадхвы. Существуют исторические подтверждения этому факту. Садхана, которую установил А.Ч. Прабхупада, ачарья Чайтанья-сампрадаи, должна приветствоваться всем сообществом вайшнавов. Благодаря ему люди во всем мире узнали про Господа Кришну. Это то, что должны были бы сделать последователи Мадхвы. Но именно Прабхупада послужил всему миру, распространив это учение. Даже на Западе он привлек большое количество преданных Кришны через свои лекции по „Бхагавад-гите“. Его комментарий на „Бхагавад-гиту“ разрешен к продаже в храме Кришны в Удупи. Это хорошо известно всем восьми матхам в Удупи и всем преданным в Удупи-кшетре._

_Поэтому критику в адрес Шри Прабхупады нужно рассматривать наравне с критикой Шри Хари, Ваю и Гуру…»_
Шри Лакшмивара Тиртха Свами,
Шри Ширур-матх

_«Шри Прабхупада – тот, благодаря кому ветви древа учения бхакти распространились по всей Индии. Долг всех последователей Мадхвы признать садхану вайшнавов, последователей Шри Прабхупады._

_Действительно, существует различие между философской школой Чайтаньи и Мадхвы. Но вместо того, чтобы сосредоточиваться на различиях, нам следует обратить внимание на то, что их объединяет. Поэтому последователи этих двух учений никогда не должны критиковать друг друга или проявлять двешу (зависть, ненависть). Нам нужно не поносить друг друга, а уважать»._
Шри Видьядиша Тиртха Свами,
Шри Палимар-матх

_«Мы вновь и вновь подчеркиваем, что, несмотря на некоторые различия в нескольких аспектах двух сампрадай, существует намного больше общего, и Гаудия-сампрадая является частью Мадхва-сампрадаи. Мы глубоко уважаем Прабхупаду, который распространил вайшнава-бхакти-сиддханту по всему миру._

_Мы не раз прославляли его по различным поводам. Статья, очерняющая Прабхупаду, болью отозвалась в нашем сердце, она противоречит нашему мнению и нашей философии»._
Шри Вишвеша Тиртха Свами,
Шри Педжавар-матх

 «_Мы смиренно просим всех и каждого поддерживать философские идеалы Шри Чайтаньи и Прабхупады и способствовать тому, чтобы они беспрепятственно распространялись повсюду»._
Шри Видьяваллабха Тиртха Свамиджи,
Шри Каниюр-матх

Нетрудно предположить, какой аргумент против данного утверждения выдвинут люди, выдающие себя за последователей философии _таттвавады_: «Это все политика, не имеющая отношения к _шастрам_.Мы доказываем свое мнение на основании _шастр_».Мы могли бы согласиться с этим аргументом, если бы речь шла о мирских людях, но в данном случае речь идет об _ачарьях_ Мадхва-сампрадаи,то есть о людях, чье мнение все, кто считает себя ее последователями, должны принимать безоговорочно как мнение _апта-пуруш_. «Ваю-пурана» дает такое определение _ачарьи:_ 

Acinoti yaaH shAstrArtham
AcAre sthApayaty api
svayam Acarate yasmAd
AcAryas tena kIrtitaaH

«Титулом _ачарьи_ награждается человек, который постиг (извлек) смысл священных писаний, _шастр,_ кто способен утвердить этот смысл в поступках других людей и кто сам строго следует тому, что проповедует».

Мнение таких людей, на то они и _ачарьи,_ ценится настоящими последователями наравне с _шабда-праманой,_ потому что они досконально знают философию основателя данной школы и своим поведением доказывают глубинное понимание этой философии. Называть таких людей политиками – значит ставить себя выше них и отрицать учение _сампрадаи_.

Предоставим читателю самому судить, чей взгляд на Гаудия-сампрадаю со стороны школы Мадхавачарьи он примет: взгляд Бергштрайссера, «виласату», «прагьяты» и иже с ними или мнение _ачарьев_ Мадхва-сампрадаи. 

На самом деле даже поверхностное знакомство с практикой Мадхва-сампрадаи дает все основания утверждать, что ни Бергштрайссер, ни его друзья никогда не являлись и не могли реально принадлежать к Мадхва-сампрадае. Чтобы называться мадхваитом и иметь право рассуждать о _санатана-дхарме,_ недостаточно украсить свой блог словами «Дваита, Таттвавада, Мадхвачарйа». Посвящение в Мадхва-сампрадаю вместе с _упавитой,_ священным шнуром, дается только наследственным _брахманам,_ прошедшим _вайдика-самскары._ Поэтому, прежде чем вступать в спор с человеком, утверждающим, что он будет отстаивать философские выводы Мадхвачарьи, нужно спросить у него: «Скажите, следовали ли _санатана-дхарме_ ваши родители? К какой _готре_ вы принадлежите? Какие _вайдика-самскары_ вы проходили и в каком возрасте? Как знаток тонкостей _дхармы,_ вы наверняка имеете _двиджатву_. Пожалуйста, скажите, от кого вы получили _упанаяну_ и в каком возрасте? К какой _варне_ вы относитесь и к какому _ашраму_ принадлежите? Какой _дхарма-шастре_ вы следуете? Какова ваша профессия _(вритти),_ чем вы зарабатываете на жизнь? В каком социуме вы исполняете _шраута-карму?_» 

Едва ли кто-либо из русскоязычных «таттвавади» сможет ответить хотя бы на один из этих вопросов. 

Еще раз, это не придирка, не имеющая отношения к сути спора. Бергштрайссер и его соратники пытаются придать своим словам авторитетность, прикрываясь именем Мадхвачарьи. Но их претензии на это так же обоснованны, как претензии мухи, усевшейся на царский трон, – на власть в государстве. Принадлежность к цепи ученической преемственности, посвящение от _гуру,_ служение _гуру –_ все это _элементарное первичное условие для участия в дебатах, минимальная гарантия садачара человека, его понимания смысла шастр и его добросовестности в подходе к священным писаниям._ 

Согласно «Шветашватара-упанишад»: yasya deve parA bhaktir yathA deve tathA gurau/ tasyaite kathitA hy arthAaH prakAshante mahAtmanaaH – «Только тем великим душам, кто твердо верит в Господа и духовного учителя, сам собой раскрывается смысл ведических писаний» (Ш.-уп, 6.23). Иначе говоря,человек, не служивший _гуру,_ как бы хорошо он ни владел санскритом, никогда не сможет понять смысл ведических писаний и уж тем более никогда не сможет применять это учение на практике.

*Итак, вывод первый: господа «таттвавади» не имеют права представлять мнение Мадхва-сампрадаи, поэтому неудивительно, что их обвинения противоречат мнению ныне действующих ачарьев Мадхва-сампрадаи.*

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

*МАТЕРИАЛИСТИЧНЫЕ ПРАМАНЫ* 

Второе правило ведения философского спора – придерживаться в споре признаваемых обеими сторонами _праман_. Если последователь Вед ведет дебаты с, например, буддистом, он не имеет права в качестве доказательства своих тезисов пользоваться цитатами из Вед, так же как и буддист не имеет права отстаивать свою позицию, цитируя Будду или Нагарджуну. Им придется ограничить свои аргументы _пратьякшей_ или _ануманой_ (опытом и логикой). Однако среди последователей Вед самой главной _праманой_ является _шабда-прамана,_ или авторитетное свидетельство.

В данном случае спор ведется между двумя школами философии _веданты_, поэтому валидными аргументами в споре будут аргументы, поддерживаемые 1. признанными священными писаниями _(шастрами)_ и 2. _апта-пурушами,_ признаваемыми обеими сторонами авторитетами, знатоками _шастр_.Все остальные доказательства своей правоты имеют вспомогательное значение. Казалось бы, найти общую почву под ногами для серьезного спора должно быть не так трудно.

Но не тут-то было. Внимательно рассматривая аргументы Бергштрайссера, мы сталкиваемся со *второй ложью* наших «оппонентов»: выдавая себя за строгих последователей ведических писаний и защитников чистоты _сиддханты,_ они на самом деле грубо манипулируют _шастрами_, пытаясь подогнать их под свое мнение. По сути дела, они пытаются опровергнуть учение Гаудия-сампрадаи не на основании _шастр,_ а с помощью плохо завуалированного материалистического подхода. Подход этот сводится к трем нехитрым приемам.Не слишком утруждая себя доказательствами, они объявляют любые, не устраивающие их, стихи из _шастр_ интерполяцией.Не устраивающие их стихи, которые, по тем или иным причинам, не встречаются в современных редакциях _шастр,_ объявляются подделкой, опять же без всяких доказательств. При этом они сами, когда нужно, охотно цитируют стихи, которых нет ни в одной из существующих редакций _шастр_.Стихи из _шастр,_ не дошедших до наших дней (например, из «Брихад-гаутамия-тантры»), или _шастры,_ сохранившиеся только в традиции Гаудиев («Брахма-самхита»), они объявляют придуманными или написанными самими Гаудия-ачарьями. Разумеется, опять же без всяких доказательств.
Разберем эти три приема наших «оппонентов» чуть подробнее.

*1. «Все то, что нас не устраивает, – интерполяция».* Вот только один пример. Нашим «таттвавади» очень хочется доказать, что _«в ведических писаниях нет упоминаний о Шримати Радхарани»_. Для доказательства этого тезиса все средства хороши: _«Есть какие-то намеки неоднозначные в сомнительного рода изданиях Пуран. Но они невнятные до такой степени, что сказать однозначно, что речь именно о Радхе, сложно, или это Пураны выдуманные»_.

На самом деле в одной только «Падма-пуране» больше десятка глав (не говоря уж о стихах), в которых описывается Радхарани. Вот эти главы: 4.2, 4.7, 4.20, 4.23, 5.70, 5.73, 5.74, 5.77, 5.82, 5.83, 6.93.

Другая _саттвика-пурана,_ где упоминается Радхарани, – это «Нарадия-пурана» (главы 1.73, 1.82, 1.83, 2.58, 2.59). Есть еще «Брахманда-пурана», «Матсья-пурана», «Сканда-пурана», «Агни-пурана», «Вараха-пурана», «Ваю-пурана» и другие. Пусть беспристрастный читатель сам решает, как назвать такое отношение к священным писаниям, когда десятки глав в Пуранах объявляются «неоднозначным намеком».

Среди прочих Пуран особенно не нравится автору «Лжи» «Брахма-вайварта-пурана». Назвать эту Пурану «полностью выдуманной» у него не хватает смелости, поэтому он «доказывает» ее ложность довольно необычным для «строгого последователя Вед» способом:

_«Но по некоторым индологическим слухам многое в этом Пуране как раз написано в средние века и, внимание, написано в Бенгале!»_

Таким образом, некие «индологические слухи» приобретают у автора статус _праманы_ только благодаря тому, что подтверждают его точку зрения. Далее Бергштрайссер пишет:

_«Ученый-пуранист д-р R. C. Hazra говорит: „Оригинальное повествование этого Пурана утеряно еще в самом начале тысячелетия. Вероятное оригинальное название ‚Лагху-Брахма-Ваиварта-Пурана‘. Начиная уже с десятого века текст этого Пурана несколько раз изменялся разными авторами. Речь идет о банальных дописках-приписках“»_. 

Утверждая это, он принимает д-ра Хазру _апта-пурушей,_ непререкаемым авторитетом, и, что еще любопытнее, ставит его авторитет выше авторитета Мадхвачарьи. Дело в том, что в тринадцатом веке, то есть через три века после того, как, по словам д-ра Хазры, _«__текст этого Пурана несколько раз изменялся разными авторами»,_ не подозревающий об этом Мадхвачарья много раз цитирует «Брахма-вайварта-пурану» в своих комментариях, то есть признаёт ее авторитетность. Вот только несколько мест из его «Бхагавата-татпарья-нирнаи», комментария на «Шримад-Бхагаватам», в котором он приводит цитаты из разных мест «Брахма-вайварта-пураны»: 4.1.15, 4.3.23, 4.6.7, 4.8.6, 7.2.60, 6.15.25. 

Чтобы окончательно «доказать» подложность этого не понравившегося ему писания, Бергштрайссер пишет: _«Старинных комментариев дощанкаровой эпохи или до времени жизни Мадхвы и Рамануджи на это Пурано не существует»_. При этом он сознательно пользуется наивностью рядового читателя, который, по его мнению, должен принять этот аргумент за чистую монету. На самом же деле старинных комментариев дошанкаровой эпохи или до времени жизни Мадхвы и Рамануджи не сохранилось ни на одну из Пуран, включая «Шримад-Бхагаватам». 

*2. «Если какого-то стиха нет в современных редакциях шастр, это значит, что Гаудия-ачарьи сами сочинили этот стих».*

Этот аргумент, если применять его последовательно, ставит под сомнение всю философию Мадхвачарьи, основанную на огромном количестве стихов из Пуран и «Махабхараты», которые не встречаются ни в одной дошедшей до наших дней редакции этих писаний. К их числу, кстати, принадлежит и цитируемый Мадхвой стих из «Гаруда-пураны», в котором прославляется «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Гаудия-ачарьи, начиная со Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и заканчивая Шрилой Прабхупадой, признают эти стихи. 

Когда же наши «оппоненты» применяют этот аргумент к стихам, цитируемым _ачарьями_ Гаудия-сампрадаи, они, по сути дела, ставят себя на один уровень с атеистически настроенными индологами, критикующими Мадхву за то же самое. Это прием из арсенала не последователя Вед, а последователя Чарваки.

Так, в 2000 году австрийский ученый по имени Рок Мескита (Roque Mesquita) написал монографию «Неизвестные литературные источники Мадхвы: некоторые наблюдения» («Madhva's Unknown Literary Sources: Some Observations»).

В этой монографии Мескита использует тот же «научный» подход в отношении традиции Мадхвачарьи, что и наши оппоненты в отношении Гаудия-сампрадаи. С помощью методов материалистической индологии Мескита подводит читателя к выводу, что Мадхвачарья выдумал свой статус _аватары_ Мукхйа-праны и сам написал все _шастры_, которыми он подкрепляет свою философию _двайта-вады_. 

В 2001 году Б.Н.К. Шарма и Рао сделали попытку опровергнуть его доводы со стороны Мадхва-сампрадаи (http://www.dvaita.net/pdf/papers/mesquita.pdf). В ответ Мескита обвинил их в научной недобросовестности и в том, что они не коснулись сути его монографии (https://www.istb.univie.ac.at/sdn_mi...4_Mesquita.pdf). 

Больше никакого ответа на опровержения Мескиты не последовало. Ученый продолжил свои изыскания и в 2008 году выпустил следующую монографию, с еще большим количеством обвинений: «Цитаты Мадхвы из Пуран и „Махабхараты“: аналитическая компиляция цитат в работах Мадхвы, источник которых не может быть прослежен (вместе со сносками)» («Madhva’s Quotes from the Puranas and the Mahabharata: An Analytical Compilation of Untraceable Source-Quotations in Madhva’s Works along with Footnotes»).

Ответа со стороны Мадхва-сампрадаи на всё это до сих пор нет. Значит ли это, что последнее слово осталось за академическими критиками и они выиграли? Или, может быть, последователи _ачарьи_ Мадхвы просто не видят никакого смысла отвечать на критику с таких позиций, понимая, что все эти аргументы никак не затрагивают их _сампрадаю?_

Ничто не мешает последователям Гаудия-сампрадаи точно так же пренебречь этим материалистическим аргументом, который подтверждает только уже указанный нами факт: ни к одной из школ ведической философии наши «оппоненты» на самом деле не принадлежат и в своем подходе к _шастрам_ остаются материалистами.

*3. «Если шастра, упомянутая Гаудиями, не дошла до нашего времени или сохранилась только в их традиции, значит, она сочинена ими самими».*

Это еще один аргумент из арсенала индологов-атеистов, которые точно с таким же успехом применяют его против Мадхвы. Например, принципиально важный для всей Мадхва-сампрадаи текст «Брахма-тарка» – один из множества текстов, которые цитирует Мадхвачарья, но которые не дошли до наших дней. Мадхвачарья цитирует его в разных местах сотни раз. В общей сложности он приводит сто сорок восемь стихов из «Брахма-тарки». (В скобках заметим, что Джива Госвами в «Сандарбхах» цитирует всего пару десятков стихов из «Брахма-самхиты».) В одном только комментарии Мадхвы на «Бхагаватам» эта _шастра_ цитируется им семьдесят четыре раза, а в комментарии на короткую «Гиту» – девятнадцать раз! 

Джива Госвами, Вишванатха Чакраварти, Баладева Видьябхушана, Шрила Прабхупада и все остальные _ачарьи_ Гаудия-сампрадаи повторяют эти цитаты из работ Мадхвы и благодарны ему за то, что эта _шастра_ дошла до наших дней хотя бы в виде цитат из его комментариев. Но индологи-атеисты своими методами пытаются доказать, что сам Мадхва сочинил все эти цитаты и что писания такого никогда не существовало. Любопытно, что их аргументы против «Брахма-тарки» практически полностью совпадают с аргументами Бергштрайссера. против «Брахма-самхиты»: Придумать этот текст нужно было, чтобы подтвердить свое мнение, не находящее подтверждения в общепризнанных _шастрах_.Остальные общепризнанные _шастры_ цитируются Мадхвой только для того, чтобы придать авторитетность сочиненной им «Брахма-тарке». Никто из современников Мадхвы и даже его прямых последователей не имел доступа к этой _шастре_.(Опять же, в скобках заметим, что «Брахма-самхита» цитируется в «Брихад-бхагаватамрите» Санатаны Госвами, написанной им даже до прихода Дживы Госвами во Врадж, так что их обвинения в том, что «Брахма-самхита» написана Дживой, не просто материалистичны, но еще и абсурдны.) 

Помимо «Брахма-тарки», десятки других _шастр,_ такие как «Сат-таттва», «Шабда-нираная» и другие. дошли до наших дней, увы, только в виде цитат в трудах _ачарьи_ Мадхвы. Наверняка, нашим «оппонентам» этот факт известен, и тем не менее они не стесняются применять этот материалистический по сути аргумент против Гаудия-сампрадаи. 

Иначе говоря, методология наших «оппонентов», их _праманы_ и предлагаемый ими проверочный аппарат имеют очень мало общего с _праманами_ и методологией строгих последователей ведических писаний. 

Мнение _апта-пуруш,_ великих вайшнавов прошлого и современности, должно рассматриваться любым строгим последователем Вед как авторитетное свидетельство: _AptopadeshaaH.a shabdaaH_ (Ньяя-сутра, 1.1.7). Отрицание этого мнения автоматически дисквалифицирует человека, претендующего на то, чтобы называться последователем Вед, и переводит его в категорию последователей _настика-вады_, атеизма, признающих только _пратьякша-праману_.

Мы уже показали, что Бергштрайссер и компания открыто пренебрегают мнением нынешних _ачарьев_ Мадхва-сампрадаи, а мнение некоего д-ра Хазры ставят выше, чем мнение самого Мадхвачарьи. Радхарани упоминается в песне Канаки Даса и в _мангалачаране_ комментария к двенадцатой главе «Бхагавад-гиты» Ванамали Мишры, знаменитого комментатора из Мадхва-сампрадаи 17 века. По всей вероятности, их обоих ожидает та же судьба – оказаться в рядах политиков и невежественных сентименталистов. 

Но, конечно же, сильнее всего и так плохо замаскированный материализм наших «оппонентов» проявляется в их отношении к великим вайшнавам Гаудия-сампрадаи. Когда речь заходит о них, они даже не пытаются скрыть свою зависть и патологическую – иначе не назовешь – злобу. Их ядовитый язык оскверняет имена всех вайшнавов, начиная с Мадхавендры Пури. Они прекрасно знают, что эти люди являются _апта-пурушами_ не только для Гаудия-вайшнавов. Повторим уже приведенные нами слова Лакшмивары Тиртхи: _«Садхана, которую установил А.Ч. Прабхупада, ачарья Чайтанья-сампрадаи, должна приветствоваться всем сообществом вайшнавов. Благодаря ему люди во всем мире узнали про Господа Кришну. […] Поэтому критику в адрес Шри Прабхупады нужно рассматривать наравне с критикой Шри Хари, Ваю и Гуру…»_

Даже просто воспитанный человек, не говоря уже о людях, претендующих на духовность, никогда не позволит себе таких высказываний в адрес кого бы то ни было. Капиладева (Бхаг., 3.29.24) говорит, что Бхагаван никогда не будет доволен тем, кто проявляет неуважение _(avamAninaaH)_ к _кому бы то ни было,_ как бы тщательно Ему ни поклонялся такой человек. Эта характеристика писанины наших «оппонентов» – пожалуй, самое яркое свидетельство их серьезных духовных проблем. 

История повторяется. Некогда Рамачандра Пури оскорбил своего _гуру,_ и после этого уже не мог остановиться: он готов был выискивать недостатки везде. Наши оппоненты отказались от своих _гуру_ и оскорбили их, некоторые из них нарушили обеты _санньяси,_ и теперь, чтобы замаскировать свое падшее положение, пытаются выискивать недостатки в великих вайшнавах. Недаром говорится: guru-dveSha-dUShita-matInAM puruShAyuSheNApi na shakyante gaNayituM pramAdAaH – «Тот, кто, движимый злобой, находит изъяны в словах своего _гуру,_ порождает в своем уме такое бесконечное количество ложных представлений и пороков, что их невозможно счесть даже за целую жизнь».

В качестве повода для осмеяния и поношения сгодится все что угодно: и глумление над чудесами _(«танцевал со зверьём, таскал избитого мусульманина»),_ и факт отсутствия очевидцев каких-то описанных событий _(«Ну разве что со зверьём обнимался, но кто ж видел-то? Все нереальные деяния были записаны ВТ со слов своей тётки»),_ и обнаруженные хронологические нестыковки (в «Чайтанья-чаритамрите») – словом, все избитые аргументы из арсенала закоренелых атеистов, которые в равной степени можно отнести, скажем, к биографии Мадхвы, написанной Нараяной Пандитом.

Никому из здравомыслящих представителей Гаудия-сампрадаи не придет в голову пытаться, например, опровергать авторитетность _сампрадаи_ Мадхвы на том основании, что Мадхва принял _санньясу_ у _санньяси-майявади_ Ачьюта-прагьи (Ачьюта-прекши); что Нараяна Пандитачарья, автор биографии Мадхвы, не мог присутствовать при тех событиях, которые он описывает; что Мадхва, по его собственным словам, является воплощением бога ветра Ваю и до этого рождался как Хануман и Бхима; что физиологически невозможно для годовалого ребенка съесть целый мешок гороха (а именно это, по преданию, сделал в младенчестве Мадхва) и так далее. Никто из Гаудия-вайшнавов не станет потешаться над верой последователей Мадхва-сампрадаи в то, что Рагхавендра Тиртха – это воплощение Прахлады Махараджа, что свою книгу «Свапна-вриндавана-акхьяна» Вадираджа Тиртха продиктовал кому-то во сне уже после вхождения в _самадхи_. Для верующего человека в этом нет ничего невозможного. Но наши «оппоненты», будучи материалистами, не брезгуют настраивать читателя против Гаудия-сапрадаи, применяя именно такого рода аргументы. Предоставим непредвзятому читателю самому судить об их _«ведийстве»_. 

А теперь посмотрим, кто же является реальными _апта-пурушами,_ авторитетами для Бергштрайссера и компании. Все потоки грязи в адрес ИСККОН и Гаудия-сампрадаи обильно сдобрены типичными инсинуациями антикультистов из школы г-на Дворкина («секта», «обирает адептов», «эксплуатирует», «запугивает последователей _апарадхами_», «не терпит критики», «промывает мозги», «неоиндуизм»). Не раз и не два они ссылаются на мнение «ученых-пуранистов» и индологов, не верящих ни в Вишну, ни в вайшнавов. 

Иначе говоря, даже поверхностный анализ их аргументов показывает, что _реальными_ авторитетами для г-на Бергштрайссера и его друзей – их _апта-пурушами,_ людьми, чьи слова они считают самоочевидной _праманой,_ – не _ачарьи_ Мадхва-сампрадаи нынешние и прошлые, а антикультисты всех мастей, материалистичные индологи и «ученые-пуранисты». 

*Выводы: когда слова шастры не вписываются в его представления, Бергштрайссер отвергает их. В целом подход этого господина к пониманию смысла священных писаний является, по сути своей, материалистическим.*

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

*ПОДЛОГИ И ПОДМЕНЫ В ИНТЕРПРЕТАЦИИ ШАСТР*

Третье правило ведение спора – соблюдение принципов логики и герменевтики (науки о том, как следует понимать смысл священного текста). Из этого правила вытекает третий критерий, на основании которого можно судить, следует ли доверять мнению человека.

На протяжении своей «Лжи» Бергштрайссер неоднократно упрекает _ачарьев_ Гаудия-сампрадаи в «противоречиях», то есть в незнании законов логики. Разумеется, ни одного существенного примера не приводится. Посмотрим, как у них самих обстоит дело с логикой. 

Обильное цитирование _шастр_, навязчивое щеголянье знанием санскрита, а также щедрые обвинения всех _ачарьев_ Гаудиев в невежестве и подтасовках должны создать у читателя иллюзию того, что наши «оппоненты» уж _шастры-_то интерпретируют правильно. Но за всем этим стоит *третья ложь* бывших кришнаитов, нынешних псевдо-_таттвавади_ – манипуляция с логикой и _шастрами_.

На самом деле, когда речь заходит о _шастрах,_ они очень часто прибегают к запрещенным в настоящих философских дебатах приемах, таких как _чхала, джати_ и _ниграха-стхана_.

Вот один пример: _«Радха могла бы быть реальным персонажем, но не существует ни одного источника, говорящего о ней или указывающего на ее статус выше Лакшми»_.

Если «не существует *ни одного источника*, говорящего о ней», то зачем добавлять «или указывающего на ее статус выше Лакшми»? Иначе говоря, здесь наши оппоненты сами признают, что источники, говорящие о Ней, есть, но уж больно не хочется в этом признаваться. Вот и появляются такие логические курьезы. Это утверждение имеет примерно такой же смысл, что и фраза: «Во-первых, я не брал, а во-вторых, уже на место положил». Примеров такого «виртуозного» владения логикой у них великое множество. 

Одной из попыток Карла поспорить с действительно ключевыми тезисами Гаудия-сампрадаи был разбор стиха из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 1.3.28. Вынуждены констатировать, что все четыре приведенных им «доказательства» при проверке оказались четырьмя подлогами.

Г-н Бергштрайссер начинает свой разбор с предупреждения, даже с требования:

_«Требование к читателю: по прочтении этой серии заметок следует заглянуть в источники и проверить всё, о чем мы пишем»_. 

Мы последуем этому совету и покажем качество его работы. Простите за чересчур подробный разбор, но нам важно показать, что буквально все утверждения нашего оппонента, касающиеся действительно важных постулатов нашей философии, не выдерживают элементарной проверки на добросовестность.

Автор пишет: _«Одним из главных постулатов, можно сказать, самым главным постулатом гаудианства является догма о том, что Крьшна это источник всех аватаров. Главным подтверждением этой догмы гаудий разных формаций считают стих из „Бхагавата-пурания“, 1.3.28, где говорится, что Крьшна это свайам бхагаван»_.

Приведем сначала логику комментаторов нашей _сампрадаи,_ которая дает нам основание считать этот стих ясным подтверждением _гаудия-сиддханты_  о том, что Кришна занимает особое положение среди всех остальных _аватар_.В третьей главе Первой песни «Бхагаватам» Сута Госвами, отвечая на вопросы мудрецов, сначала описывает три _пуруша-аватары_ Вишну, говоря что _Бхагаван_ _принял образ пуруши_ (1.3.1): _jagR^ihe pauruShaM rUpaM bhagavAn mahad-AdibhiaH_. В пятом стихе он утверждает, что все _аватары_ приходят через Гарбходакашайи Вишну, потом он перечисляет двадцать две _аватары_ Господа, а затем произносит данный стих (1.3.38):

ete cAMsha-kalAaH puMsaaH kR^iShNas tu bhagavAn svayam
indrAri-vyAkulaM lokaM mR^iDayanti yuge yuge

И  ca [все] эти ete [вышеперечисленные _аватары_ – это также] экспансии aMsha - [или] частички kalAaH Пуруши puMsaaH , [Гарбходакашайи Вишну,] но tu Кришна kR^iShNaaH [среди них – это] Свайам Бхагаван. Из века в век yuge yuge они радуют mR^iDayanti этот мир  lokam , наполненный и беспокоимый – vyAkulam [демонами,] врагами - ari- Индры indra- .

Стих этот, по словам Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура, отвечает на вопрос: «Одинаковы ли все _аватары_ Господа или среди них есть своя иерархия?» Сута Госвами говорит: «Все эти (_эте_) описанные и неописанные (_ча_) мной _аватары_ – _амши_ и _калы_ (части и части частей) первого _пуруши_ (_puMsaaH_), Маха-Вишну, но (ту) Кришна – Сам (_свайам_) Бхагаван (тот самый _свайам_ Бхагаван, который принял образ _пуруши_, Маха-Вишну»). Иначе говоря, в этом стихе Сута Госвами с помощью противопоставительного предлога ту и выражения _свайам бхагаван_  отводит Кришне особое место, возвышая Его даже над Маха-пурушей. Можно как угодно по-другому пытаться интерпретировать этот стих, чтобы подогнать слова шастры под свою философию, но самая естественная и простая его интерпретация дается именно в Гаудия-сампрадае.

Чтобы опровергнуть эту интерпретацию, автор «Лжи», прежде всего, ставит под сомнение обоснованность того, что в Гаудия-сампрадае выражение _свайам бхагаван_ доказывает особое положение Кришны.Карл пишет: _«Свайам бхагаван щастры нарекают не только Крьшну, но и другие рупы Параматмана»_.В доказательство своей точки зрения он приводит четыре цитаты. При ближайшем рассмотрении все они оказываются подлогом, намеренным искажением самих слов _шастры_ и их смысла.

Карл пишет:
«1) Дханвантари описывается как Бхагаван Cвайам: dhanvantarish ca bhagavAn svayam (Бхаг., 2.7.21)».

В оригинале первая строчка стиха 2.7.21 звучит так: dhanvantarish ca bhagavAn svayam eva kIrtir. Автор толкования обрывает ее на фразе bhagavAn svayam. И не случайно, ведь иначе он не сможет доказать свою теорию.

На самом деле в стихе 2.7.21 слово svayam относится не к слову bhagavAn, а к слову kIrtiaH. То есть перевод первой строчки таков: «И Дханвантари, Бхагаван, сама [олицетворенная] слава...» Это значит, что Бхагаван Дханвантари является самой [олицетворенной] славой.

Это так, согласно комментарию Шридхары Свами: svayam eva kIrtir iti kIrty-atishayoktiaH (BhAvArtha-dIpikA-TikA, 2.7.21), согласно комментарию Вишванатхи Чакраварти: kIrtiaH kIrti-svarUpa eva sAkShAditi kIrtyatishaya uktaaH (SArArtha Darshini-TikA, 2.7.21). 

И Вирарагхава (комментатор «Шримад-Бхагаватам» из Рамануджа-сампрадаи) в своем комментарии дает такое же толкование: kathaM bhUtaaH. Svayam eva kIrtir iti, «Какого рода [Бхагаван]? [Это Бхагаван, который является] самой [олицетворенной] славой».

Следующая цитата:
«2) Ваманадэв, как „свайам Бхагаван“ Нарайанна: tasyAnucaritam upariShTAd vistariShyate yasya bhagavAn svayam... (Бхаг., 5.24.27)»

Та же самая подтасовка. Полностью первая часть стиха выглядит так: tasyAnucaritam upariShTAd vistariShyate yasya bhagavAn svayam akhila-jagad-gurur nArAyaNo dvAri...

Автор  обрывает цитирование на слове _свайам_: 
tasyAnucaritam upariShTAd vistariShyate yasya bhagavAn svayam... (Бхаг., 5.24.27)

Тем самым он создает впечатление, что слово свайам относится к Бхагавану. Но на самом деле оно относится к следующей за ним фразе akhila-jagad-guruaH.

Желая доказать, что в этом стихе Вамана назван «Свайам Бхагаваном», автор «Лжи» ложно связывает слова бхагаван и свайам:
...yasya bhagavAn svayam akhila-jagad-gurur nArAyaNаaH...

Верная интерпретация стиха такова:
...yasya bhagavAn svayam akhila-jagad-gurur nArAyaNаaH...

Что переводится: «[Вамана,] Бхагаван, Сам учитель всего мира, Нараяна....»

Именно так переводит эту часть стиха Вирарагхава в своем комментарии: 
yasya baler dvAri bhagavAn avatiShThate kathaM bhUtaaH svayam akhila-jagatAM guruaH.

«На дверях (dvAri) у которого (yasya), то есть у Бали, стоит Бхагаван. Какого рода [Бхагаван]?  Svayam akhila-jagatAM guruaH, [который является] Самим гуру всего мира». 

Обратите внимание, как и в прошлом случае, в своей интерпретации стиха мы опираемся на комментарий Вирарагхавы, который относится к Рамануджа-сампрадае и которого нельзя обвинить в «сектантской» заинтересованности в том, чтобы защищать концепцию «свайам бхагавана» Гаудия-ваишнавов.

Продолжим?
«3) Далее о Вишну: ...bhUtAnAM bhagavAn svayam... (Бхаг., 7.1.1.)»

Тезис Карла состоит в следующем: «В этом тексте (7.1.1) именно Вишну назван Свайам Бхагаваном, а не Кришна». 

Первый, предварительный момент, который стоит отметить, таков: в самом стихе 7.1.1 и в том контексте, в котором он звучит, нет противопоставления Кришны и других проявлений бхагават-таттвы.

Парикшит задает вопрос Шукадеве в начале Седьмой песни «Бхагаватам» по итогам Шестой песни, где Господь Вишну как бы становится на сторону полубогов в их битвах с асурами. Однако, отвечая, Шукадева приводит историю, в которой объясняется освобождение Шишупалы, обретенное в результате смерти от чакры, выпущенной Кришной. Поэтому идея противопоставления («тут говорится о Вишну, а не о Кришне») ложна.

В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (7.1.3) Парикшит выражает сомнение в пристрастности Бхагавана. Суть ответа Шукадевы: Бхагаван не может быть материально пристрастным, так как Он ниргуна и в Нем нет двойственности. Ниргунатва и нирдвандватва – эти свойства присущи всем проявлениям бхагават-таттвы. 

То же самое можно сказать и о другом качестве – противостояние асурам, врагам Индры. Это общая черта для всех аватар Бхагавана. То есть она присуща как Самому Свайам Бхагавану Шри Кришне, так и Его экспансиям. Об этом сказано в стихе 1.3.28:
И ca [все] эти ete [вышеперечисленные аватары – это также] экспансии aMsha - [или] частички kalAaH Пуруши puMsaaH , [Гарбходакашайи Вишну,] но tu Кришна kR^iShNaaH [среди них – это] Свайам Бхагаван. Из века в век yuge yuge они радуют mR^iDayanti этот мир lokam , наполненный и беспокоимый - vyAkulam [демонами,] врагами - ari- Индры indra- .

Поэтому идея противопоставления: «этот стих о Вишну, а не о Кришне», которую пытается предложить автор, ложна. Это предварительный момент.

Теперь основная часть. Автор, как всегда, относит свайам к слову Бхагаван, тогда как в данном случае оно относится к глаголу avadhIt («убивать»): «Почему Бхагаван убивал дайтьев Сам (свайам)?» Опять мы можем увидеть это в комментарии Вирарагхавы:
na hyAtmanaaH ki~ncic charIraM hitam anyadahitam AtmatvAdeva ca niratishayapriyaaH evaM bhUtaaH svayaM sAkShAd evendrasyArthe prayojanAya kathaM daityAn avadhId dhatavAn, yathA viShamo rAga-dveShAdi-prAkR^ita-guNa-yuktas tadvat ||
...evambhUtaaH svayaM sAkShAd evendrasyArthe prayojanAya kathaM daityAn avadhId dhatavAn...
«Как (katham) [Бхагаван,] будучи таковым (evambhUtaaH), убивал дайтьев именно Сам, непосредственно (svayam, sAkShAd eva), ради цели Индры (indrasyArthe)?»

Но что еще более интересно, так это то, что такой перевод стиха мы можем увидеть даже в комментарии Виджаядхваджи из Мадхва-сампрадаи.

yo bhagavAn bhUtAnAM yogyatAtirekeNa pakSha-parigraha-shunyaaH AtmAdeaH priyash ca «tad etat preyaaH» iti shruteaH sattAdi-pradatvAt tair anuShThita-samarcanAdi-sukR^itasya sukha-lakShaNa-phala-dAtR^itvenopakartR^itvAc ca suhR^it kim ata iti tatrAha, svayam iti. sa svayaM viShama ivendrasyArthe sva-prayojanam antareNa para-prayojanArtha~N kathan daityAn avadhId ity anvayaaH

Перевод выделенной части: «Как Он [Бхагаван] убивал дайтьев Сам (свайам), как будто пристрастный, ради Индры, вопреки Своей цели, ради чужой цели? Такова анвайа».

Таким образом, отнесение слова свайам к слову бхагаван противоречит переводу этого стиха в Мадхва-сампрадае. Почему же автор пошел на этот подлог, если он декларирует свою принадлежность к Мадхва-самрадае? 

Ну и последний аргумент нашего оппонента:
«4) Здесь говорится о Господе Ваикунтхи, как о свайам Бхагаване: ...shubhrasya vaikuNThaiaH ... vaikuNTho bhagavAn svayam (Бхаг., 8.5.4)».

Опять здесь мы можем наблюдать, как автор толкования подает лишь выгодные ему части стиха, для того чтобы доказать тезис: «Здесь говорится о Господе Ваикунтхи как о Свайам Бхагаване».
shubhrasya vaikuNThaiaH ... vaikuNTho bhagavAn svayam

Два важных слова, которые автор снова скрыл за троеточием, – это sva-kalayA jaj~ne. Во-первых, слово _свайам_ может относиться к глаголу jaj~ne, «родился». Этот вариант перевода стиха мы можем увидеть в комментарии «Бала-прабодхини» (мы используем этот комментарий, поскольку его автор не относится к Гаудия-сампрадае): 
tayor vikuNThAshubhrayor bhagavAn kalayA svAMshena vaikuNTha iti nAmnA prasiddho `nyaish ca vaikuNThAkhyaiaH surasattvamaiaH saha svayaM jaj~ne avatIR^iNaaH.
«У них двоих, у Викунтхи и Шубхры, Бхагаван, известный по имени „Ваикунтха“, посредством Своей экспансии _(kalay?),_ родился Сам, вместе с лучшими из _суров,_ именуемыми „ваикунтхами“».

Слово _свайам_ здесь относится к глаголу, тогда как в стихе 1.3.28 слово _свайам_ относится к Бхагавану. В этом первое важное отличие.

Идея этого варианта перевода: «Все, кто был упомянут до этого, не имели статуса Бхагавана. Теперь же Бхагаван явился Сам, посредством _свамши,_ Своей экспансии, и Его звали „Ваикунтха“». 

Автор хочет показать, что это то же самое, что и упоминание о Кришне как о Свайам Бхагаване в 1.3.28. Но существенная разница в том, что в третьей главе Первой песни были описаны _бхагават-аватары,_ которые имели статус Бхагавана. И даже среди них Кришна есть Свайам Бхагаван. Тогда как в «Бхагаватам», 8.5.4, Бхагаван явился Сам среди тех, у кого не было статуса Бхагавана. Поэтому _свайам_ в 8.5.4 имеет другой смысл, чем _свайам_ в стихе 1.3.28. В этом их второе важное отличие.

Второй вариант перевода, когда слово _свайам_ относится к Бхагавану. Такую интерпретацию можно найти в комментарии «Чайтанья-мата-манджуша» Натхи Чакраварти, который относится к Гаудия-вайшнава-сампрадае:

tayor vikuNThA-shubhrayor bhagavAn svayaM shrI-kR^iShNaaH sva-kalayA jaj~ne ity-anvayaaH,

«У них двоих, то есть у Викунтхи и Шубхры, Свайам Бхагаван Шри Кришна появился посредством Своей частицы (_sva-kalayA_) или экспансии». (И здесь можно добавить: «И эта Его экспансия была известна по имени „Ваикунтха“».) 

Здесь ключевое слово – _sva-kalayA_, «посредством Своей частицы или экспансии». Это слово автор «Лжи» убрал из своего цитирования, потому что именно оно ломает его тезис. 

Итак, четыре «убийственных факта» оказываются четырьмя подлогами. Видимо, требуя _«заглянуть в источники и проверить всё»,_ автор «Лжи» не рассчитывал на то, что кто-то это сделает – это типичный прием, к которому прибегают беспринципные, нечистоплотные люди. 

Впрочем, автор «Лжи», надо отдать ему должное, в какой-то момент честно озвучил свой методологический принцип: *«Придаю известным фактам подвижный смысл»*. Точнее не скажешь.

*Вывод третий: В своем «исследовании истины» Бергштрайссер занимается откровенными подлогами. Его тактика рассчитана на рядового читателя, у которого нет времени и квалификации разбираться в тонкостях цитируемых им писаний*

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

*А СУДЬИ КТО?*

В начале статьи мы сформулировали четыре правила ведения философского спора, которым следуют представители ведической культуры. Только при соблюдении этих правил вести дебаты имеет смысл, потому что такие дебаты помогают углубить наше понимание смысла священных писаний. Мы показали, как три первых из них грубо нарушаются г-ном Бергштрайссером и компанией. Четвертое правило касается судейства. Судьей в споре, касающемся смысла Вед, должен выступать беспристрастный человек, сам хорошо знающий _шастры_ и владеющий логикой. Спор, затеянный ради потехи невежд, не имеет никакой духовной ценности. 

Начав эти дебаты в своем блоге, Бергштрайссер тем самым приглашает в судьи его завсегдатаев. Неудобные комментарии им просто удаляются. Таким образом исход спора заранее предрешен. Ну, вот, собственно и всё. Добавить к этому нечего. 

Вся эта история – печальная иллюстрация того, как оскорбления _гуру_ и вайшнавов извращают и материализуют сознание людей. Мы никогда бы не стали серьезно разбирать всю эту демагогию – мало ли ее плавает на просторах Интернета? Но поскольку наши так называемые оппоненты попытались придать своим аргументам вес, пользуясь авторитетом Мадхвачарьи, мы посчитали своим долгом защитить великую духовную традицию, начатую им, от материалистов, _настика-вади_, выдающих себя за ее последователей. 

Мы завершаем эту статью двумя цитатами из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», они кажутся нам очень уместными в связи с разбираемой темой: _pANDitye cApalaM vacaaH_ «[В век Кали] ученым будет считаться тот, кто умело жонглирует словами» (12.2.4), а «дерзость приниматься за правдивость» (_satyatve dhArShTyam eva hi_, 12.2.6).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вся статья в формате pdf
Ложь бывших кришнаитов.pdf

----------

